# Vorstellung mit Schwimmteichidee



## lord_drizzt78 (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum, ich möchte mich kurz vorstellen und benötige mal euren Rat. 
Ich bin 40 Jahre, habe Frau und zwei Kinder, und vor 5 Jahren mein Haus mit Umschwung gekauft.

Zu diesen etwa 2000 m2 Umschwung gehören auch zwei alte Naturteiche (12m und 8m Durchmesser zirka 2m tief, Lehmabgedichtet) welche seid 6 Jahren kein Wasser mehr haben. Die Wassereinspeisung der Teiche erfolgte über einen nahelegenden Bach mit Staumauer. Diese ist leider durch eine umgestürzte Buche nicht mehr intakt, dadurch versiegte die Wassereinspeisung, und die beiden Teiche liefen trocken. 6 Jahre später ist mittlerweile alles zugewachsen, Dornen Weiden und __ Schilf (siehe Bild).
Aus aktuellen Anlass musste ich meine Quellwasserleitungen (graben siehe Bild) sanieren, und da kam mir dann nahelegend die Idee, eigentlich mit meinem Quellwasser neu die Teiche wieder zu reaktivieren. Also dass die bestehenden Teiche so natürlich nicht mehr funktionieren ist klar.
Die Idee ist nun, einen Schwimmteich und einen Regenerationsteich zu machen.

Der Schwimmteich soll an der Stelle kommen wo der kleine 8 m Teich besteht, dieser soll aber vergrössert werden auf ca. 15 m länge und 10 m breite. Den 12m Teich in etwa so bestehen lassen als Regenerationsteich. Die Abdichtung wäre neu mit EPDM Folie geplant. Die Wasserspeisung würde über das Quellwasser kommen und somit wäre eigentlich permanent fliessendes Wasser (7-10 l/min) vorhanden, ob das jetzt was positives oder negatives ist weis ich nicht.

Probleme die ich sehe:
- Waldrand recht nah, dadurch sicher viel Laubeintrag in die Teiche.
- falls das Teichsystem Pumpen (allg. Elektrische Sachen benötigt) wird das recht schwer, Strom dorthin zu ziehen.
- Nitratgehalt des Quellwassers -> Allgenwachstum

Das Quellwasser habe ich auch testen lassen:
Quellwasser 7-10 l/min
- Aerobe mesophile Keime pro 1ml: 3
- Nitrat mg/lt: 20
- pH (bei 15°C): 7.3

Das ist so im Moment die Ausgangslage, ich befinde mich also noch in der Findungsphase, und weis im Moment noch nicht so wie weiter. Ich habe mir noch ein paar Bücher bestellt zum Teichbau um mich da weiter einzulesen. Ach ja wenn ihr jetzt denkt, oh da steht der Bagger ja schon, und nun muss das alles Hau ruck gehen, keine Angst, der Bagger ist sowieso meiner, also habe ich kein Stress da irgend was auszuheben auf die Schnelle.

Gruss 
Christoph


----------



## Ida17 (1. Juni 2018)

Moin und herzlich Willkommen!

Dein Vorhaben klingt nach einem tollen Projekt, zumal Du ja wirklich genug Platz im Garten hast 
Zu den Wasserwerten kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass Nitrat in Ordnung ist, sollte man jedoch stets im Auge behalten, und der ph-Wert auch.
Was diese Keime angeht, da bin ich überfragt  

Wenn Du beide Teiche ausreichend ausbaggerst und mit vielen Pflanzen besetzts und keine Fische wie Koi oder Goldfische haben möchtest, brauchst Du meines Erachtens keine Technik. Ein Naturschwimmteich hat durchaus seine Reize, zumal er ja immer mit frischem Wasser gespeist wird.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden und immer schön Bilder knipsen!


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juni 2018)

Vergleiche einmal die Nitratwerte Deines Trinkwasserversorgers.
Die kann man sicher googeln.
Für Trinkwasser liegt die Grenze bei 50mg.
Mein Trinkwasser hat 5mg.
Je weniger desto besser...


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2018)

Zu deinen zwei Keimen:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIABAB&usg=AOvVaw175uRGx_kq2PAfzJ6im51t
Also wohl eher keine Gefahr sondern eher normal bis zu wenig.
Der Rest passt auch. Also rauf auf den Bagger und wenn du den Bach anzapfen darfst , ordentlich rein gehauen .


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vergleiche einmal die Nitratwerte Deines Trinkwasserversorgers.
> Die kann man sicher googeln.
> Für Trinkwasser liegt die Grenze bei 50mg.
> Mein Trinkwasser hat 5mg.
> Je weniger desto besser...





lord_drizzt78 schrieb:


> - Nitrat mg/lt: 20



Nitrat mg/lt: 20 Grenzwert für Trinkwasser bei 50mg....mach dir keinen Kopf, alles Gut.
Gemüse hat häufig Nitratwerte von deutlich über 1.000 mg/kg.
Nur weil wir in unserer Trinkwasserverordnung so ein hohes Niveau fahren ist nicht jeder Pups schädlich.
Ja, jetzt kommt das Argument, man futtert aber nicht 2 kg Gemüse am Tag, sollte aber 2kg/2Liter Wasser trinken.
Gut, Ich bin eher der Fleischfresser. Mein Gemüse wird zumeist von einem Tier veredelt.
Getreide und Zwiebeln haben wenig Nitrat. Trocken Brot mit Zwiebelscheiben, guten Appetit.


Was ich persönlich eher als Problem bei Quellwasser ansehe....messe mal die Temperatur.
Das Könnte im Sommer sehr "Erfrischend" werden, um nicht zu sagen Arsch kalt. Könnte sein das dein Kaltwasser wärmer aus der Leitung kommt beim Duschen. Je nach dem wie schnell das Wasser durch den Teich fließt und welche Zeit es hat sich auf zu wärmen. Bei mir Persönlich ist/wird der Badespass da sehr kurz. Ich bin da ehre der Warmduscher


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (11. Juni 2018)

Also betreffend den Nitrat und Keimwerten im Quellwasser, das habe ich bereits mit der örtlichen Wasserversorgung abgecheckt, und von dort habe ich auch das oke, dass meine Quelle Trinkwasserqualität hat ehre noch einiges besser.

Zur Wassertemperatur, momentan wo wir so 26-30 Grad hatten, liefert die Quelle maximal 15 Grad kaltes Wasser. Das heisst, bei meinem Schwimmteich von etwa 100-120m3 bräuchte es rund 10-12 Tage um die gesamte Teichwassermenge einzubringen/umzuwälzen, ob das reicht, damit der Teich anständig warm wird (Badetemperatur) weis ich jetzt halt noch nicht.

So das Wochenende wurde mal wieder etwas gearbeitet.

Mein neues Mulchgerät für den Bagger ist endlich geliefert worden.
  

Damit habe ich den Samstag mit dem Zurechtmähen des Wildwuchses zugebracht.
  

Hier das Resultat des Tages, beide alten Weiher zur hälfte gemäht/gerodet, sowie noch eine Rampe gebaggert, damit ich in die Teiche fahren und auch den Rest mähen kann.
 

Es wurde noch viel Material unter den Dornen gefunden, alte Steinplatten ein Kieshaufen, alles Zeugs das ich für den Teichbau praktisch brauchen kann.


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (24. Juni 2018)

Am Wochenende wurde wieder mal etwas gearbeitet.

Die alten Teiche wurden nun komplett gemäht /gemulcht.
Das ist der grosse Teich.
  

und das der kleine Teich.
  

Anschliessend sind erst mal alle Baumstrünke ausgebaggert worden.
  

Im Ansatz die Geländedaten eingemessen und ein 2d Geländemodell der alten Teiche gezeichnet.
  

Jetzt habe ich mal den ersten Entwurf wie ich den Schwimmteich etwa anlegen möchte. Die beiden alten kleine Teiche werde zu einem Grossen verbunden. Geplant wären also zirka 34 x 13 m und 2,7m tief. 2-4 BA und 2-3 Skimmer und mit einer Bepflanzung welche etwa 45% der Teichoberfläche einnimmt. Die Bodenabläufe und die Skimmer werden nicht mit einer Pumpe betrieben, sondern sollen nur als Überlauf dienen für das Frischwasser zirka 15'000l am Tag. 
Hat da bereits jemand Erfahrung mit, ohne Filter und Pumpe, nur mit ständigem Frischwasser und der Bepflanzung den Teich "sauber" halten?


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2018)

lord_drizzt78 schrieb:


> 2-4 BA und 2-3 Skimmer...Die Bodenabläufe und die Skimmer werden nicht mit einer Pumpe betrieben, sondern sollen nur als Überlauf dienen für das Frischwasser zirka 15'000l am Tag.



Interessanter Ansatz, aber wozu dann so viele Anschlüsse. Die 15.000 l/Tag laufen auch über ein einzelnes Rohr gemütlich weg. Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann müssten ja die Leitungen für die Bodenabläufe auch mit der Wasseroberkante bündig sein, so dass also das zugelaufene Frischwasser dann durch die Überstauung das Wasser durch die BA schiebt, wo der offene Anschluss weniger als 1 cm tiefer als Wasserlinie liegen müsste. Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Gedankenfehler?

Ich denke auch, dass sich in den Leitungen von 2-4 BA und 2-3 Skimmer eher der Schmutz absetzen und nicht abtransportiert wird. 15.000 l/Tag ist nicht viel und ob ein Skimmer dann so funktioniert, wie das eigentliche Prinzip es vorsieht, kann ich mir aktuell auch nicht vorstellen, denn er würde einfach mit aufschwimmen. Eigentlich bräuchte es nur ein fest auf max. Wasserlinie installiertes Überlaufrohr, was ggf. die Oberfläche abskimmt, aber wie schon gesagt...bei 15.000 l/Tag kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen.


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (24. Juni 2018)

Zacky schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz, aber wozu dann so viele Anschlüsse. Die 15.000 l/Tag laufen auch über ein einzelnes Rohr gemütlich weg. Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann müssten ja die Leitungen für die Bodenabläufe auch mit der Wasseroberkante bündig sein, so dass also das zugelaufene Frischwasser dann durch die Überstauung das Wasser durch die BA schiebt, wo der offene Anschluss weniger als 1 cm tiefer als Wasserlinie liegen müsste. Oder habe ich da jetzt einen Gedankenfehler?
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass sich in den Leitungen von 2-4 BA und 2-3 Skimmer eher der Schmutz absetzen und nicht abtransportiert wird. 15.000 l/Tag ist nicht viel und ob ein Skimmer dann so funktioniert, wie das eigentliche Prinzip es vorsieht, kann ich mir aktuell auch nicht vorstellen, denn er würde einfach mit aufschwimmen. Eigentlich bräuchte es nur ein fest auf max. Wasserlinie installiertes Überlaufrohr, was ggf. die Oberfläche abskimmt, aber wie schon gesagt...bei 15.000 l/Tag kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen.



Das stimmt natürlich, eigentlich ist es genau so wie du beschreibst, und nicht in dem Sinne ein Skimmer sondern einfach ein fix installiertes Überlaufrohr, und ein BA in dem Fall. Die Frage ist halt funktioniert das nur mit dem Frischwasserzulauf, die 10-12l/min sind nicht so viel das ist mir klar, darum die Frage kann ein Teich ohne Filter/Pumpen nur mit Frischwasser und Bepflanzung funktionieren.


----------



## Zacky (24. Juni 2018)

lord_drizzt78 schrieb:


> darum die Frage kann ein Teich ohne Filter/Pumpen nur mit Frischwasser und Bepflanzung funktionieren.



sicherlich, wenn die Verhältnisse zueinander passen, aber auch das ist stets abhängig von der vorliegenden Situation. Wenn genügend Pflanzen drin sind, die irgendwann ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herstellen, funktioniert das. Das Frischwasser würde ich vorher testen, wenn nicht schon geschehen, um zu wissen, was ggf. an Nährstoffen oder anderen Wasserbestandteilen dann in den Schwimmteich eingetragen wird. Letztendlich musst Du nur Geduld haben, bis die Natur deine Teichbiologie zur Gänze übernommen hat. Das kann schon mal ein paar Jahre dauern und auch mit Algenbewuchs und gelegentlichen Schwebealgenphasen im Jahr muss man dann natürlich auch leben.


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (20. Juli 2018)

Schönen guten Abend miteinander.
Da bei mir nun Ferien sind, gab es wieder mal ein wenig Zeit am Teich zu arbeiten.
Es stehen immer noch einige Baumstrücke, welche ich ausgebaggert und entfernen wollte, leider reichte mein kleiner Bagger nicht, um dieses verwachsene Monstrum zu entfernen (3 zusammengewachsene Bäume und paar Austriebe) also holte ich schwereres Gerät.

  
  

2-3 Stunden später, habe ich das ganze dann auch entfernt.

  
  




Zacky schrieb:


> sicherlich, wenn die Verhältnisse zueinander passen, aber auch das ist stets abhängig von der vorliegenden Situation. Wenn genügend Pflanzen drin sind, die irgendwann ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herstellen, funktioniert das. Das Frischwasser würde ich vorher testen, wenn nicht schon geschehen, um zu wissen, was ggf. an Nährstoffen oder anderen Wasserbestandteilen dann in den Schwimmteich eingetragen wird. Letztendlich musst Du nur Geduld haben, bis die Natur deine Teichbiologie zur Gänze übernommen hat. Das kann schon mal ein paar Jahre dauern und auch mit Algenbewuchs und gelegentlichen Schwebealgenphasen im Jahr muss man dann natürlich auch leben.



Ich werde wohl zur Sicherheit doch 2-3 BA sowie eine Filterkammer betonieren, damit falls ich diese mal brauche, sie vorhanden wären.


----------



## Zacky (20. Juli 2018)

lord_drizzt78 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl zur Sicherheit doch 2-3 BA sowie eine Filterkammer betonieren, damit falls ich diese mal brauche, sie vorhanden wären.



Gute Idee.


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (22. Juli 2018)

Heute wurde endlich die Quellfassung (Schacht) fertig gestellt und sogleich die Dichtigkeitsprüfung gemacht. Rund 220l Wasser fasst der Abscheider.
Der Abscheiderbereich wird anschliessend noch mit Flüssigteichfolie gestrichen.


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Juli 2018)

Interessantes Projekt.
Gleich mal auf "beobachten" gestellt 

Im Schwimmteich würde ich die Schrägen an den Wänden zu Treppen ala NG ändern. Wir nutzen diese Treppen gerne zum in den Teich gehen.
Eine separate Treppe haben wir uns dadurch gespart. Zum anderen ist es auch der Sicherheit zuträglich, wenn man überall den Teich verlassen kann.
Viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (29. Juli 2018)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Interessantes Projekt.
> Gleich mal auf "beobachten" gestellt
> 
> Im Schwimmteich würde ich die Schrägen an den Wänden zu Treppen ala NG ändern. Wir nutzen diese Treppen gerne zum in den Teich gehen.
> ...



Ich werde das mal anschauen, danke für den Input. Von welcher schräge sprechen wir da? Oder anders ausgedrückt, wie viel Gefälle/Schräge empfiehlst du denn?

Des weitern war ich die letzten Tage wieder ein wenig Aktiv, und habe den Aushub vorangetrieben, bzw. die Geländebegradigung gemacht.
Bildstrecke ist eigentlich Panoramaaufnahme von links nach rechts.
       

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage an die Filterspezialisten, wie würdet ihr denn einen Filterkeller gestalten, bzw. in welcher grösse ausgestalten, damit ich für die Zukunft falls ich mal Technik brauche auf der sicheren Seite bin?
Meine Idee, den Keller mit den Massen 2,3 m x 3,3 m und 1,5m tief, in der Mitte einen 3m tiefen Schacht (Durchmesser 50cm) für einen möglichen Luftheber.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Juli 2018)

lord_drizzt78 schrieb:


> Von welcher schräge sprechen wir da? Oder anders ausgedrückt, wie viel Gefälle/Schräge empfiehlst du denn?


Ich denke der Küstensegler spricht von den Stufen. Würde ich auch machen. Schräge Schwimmteichflächen besser in Stufen von so 40-50cm Breite und immer so 60-70cm Tiefe ausführen.
*Küstensegler , kann man auf dem Avatarbild von Ihm ganz gut sehen.*


----------



## Küstensegler (1. Aug. 2018)

lord_drizzt78 schrieb:


> Ich werde das mal anschauen, danke für den Input. Von welcher schräge sprechen wir da? Oder anders ausgedrückt, wie viel Gefälle/Schräge empfiehlst du denn?


Ich meine den rechten Beckenbereich auf deiner Zeichnung (gegenüber der Treppe).

Ich würde da gar keine Schräge einbringen. Wenn da jemand mal drauftritt wird er fies stürzen. Mach hier einfach Treppen, wie die meisten beim Schwimmteichbau (nach Naturagart).
Hier mal ein entsprechender Link zu meiner Doku.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc_0529-jpg.142146/
Weitere Bilder findest du in meiner umfangreichen Doku.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## lord_drizzt78 (7. Aug. 2018)

Danke für die Inputs, das mit den Stufen bin ich bereits am anschauen und hört sich auch sinnvoll und schlüssig an, trotzdem wird es wohl auf einer Seite ein Steilufer geben oder geben müssen. Plan ist am aktualisieren und ich werde den dann hier wieder zeigen.

trotz der Bruthitze war ich auf der Baustelle nicht ganz untätig, heute wurden rund 10m3 Humus angeführt, morgen sind nochmals 15-20 m3 dran


----------

